# New Here- My New Comic



## Jynxkat (Oct 23, 2009)

Hai- I'm new- I'd like invite everyone to my new web comic which I just started a few weeks ago. www.valorofzen.com

Valor of Zen is a general fantasy story about a princess who is really a phoenix trapped in human form. My secondary storyline is about an anthro panther trying to find help for her friends. That part won't start for a few weeks but I hope everyone will have a look and return regularly. 

The site isn't totally done but my tech guy is very committed and it should be finished soon. In a few weeks I'll start offering custom drawings at a very fair rate. I also have a Twitter reminder. 

I apologize in advance for the rough drawings at the beginning- I was still learning to use my tablet- the new pages are much better. I have a forum for comments and suggestions if anyone has them. 

My comic is PG- might be a bit of violence and scary creatures later on.

Please check it out and tell your friends


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2009)

Huh.

I came in here so I could complain that your art sucks, the writing is terrible and you should learn stuff before doing a comic, but dammit I can't.

It is actually pretty good.

DAMN YOU!


----------



## Mangasama (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks pretty good. I'm a "print form" comics writer myself, and pretty unfamiliar with web-format works, but this looks promising.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 24, 2009)

kewl........ i can't do backgrounds for crap


----------



## Jynxkat (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks to everyone who's had a look! my tech guy is building the page where i'll be offering commisions- that should be ready in a couple weeks


----------

